# Boris Papandopulo: Concerto for Xylophone and String Orchestra



## contra7

Here is one great concerto I want to share with you, written by the best Croatian composer ever! I'm disappointed because his works aren't very popular outside of Croatia, but he definitely deserves a place among the world most popular composers!

This is just a taste of his huge opus.






Enjoy! I hope you'll like it!


----------



## Bix

I will listen to this after Saint-Seäns, hvala.


----------



## Bix

It's quite interesting, I'm going to listen to some of his other works - but on that piece alone I don't agree that he is the Hrvatski Mozart as they say here http://www.jutarnji.hr/boris-papandopulo---zanemareni-hrvatski-mozart/19600/


----------



## contra7

They call him croatian Mozart because of his very big opus, because he was writting as fast as Mozart and he didn't make sketches. Croatian musicologists say that he didn't leave not even one sketch of his works. And he used to complain about music in his head, that he couldn't sleep until he written it down.

He has really made some marvelous works. This is just a small concerto that I like and I wanted to share with you. I'll make thread about him when I find more recordings.


----------



## Forte

Holy crap! What a virtuoso xylophone piece! Never heard something like that before. That gives me some ideas, actually.

Please do make a thread about this guy.


----------



## Rehydration

This is on my bucket list of things to try next, if I could ever find the correct sheet music . . .


----------

